# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dream Movements Translate to Real Life - Science  AAAS

## Dream Guide Team

Irish Independent*Dream Movements Translate to Real Life**Science  AAAS*Very rarely, however, dreamers experience a phenomenon known as *lucid dreaming*, in which a sleeper is aware that he or she is dreaming and has some level of control over actions in the dream. "About half of people have had a *lucid dream*, Dresler says, *...**Lucid* dreams are window into sleepThe Press AssociationBrain Scans Offer Peek Into People's DreamsLiveScience.comBrain imaging study: A step toward true '*dream* reading'EurekAlert (press release)Next Big Future -The Economist*all 14 news articles »*

----------

